# Another Bike Project finished Columbia 5 star superb



## npence (May 26, 2011)

I got this bike acouple of months ago off craigslist and it looked like this when I got it.
]


[/url]


[/url]
]

[/url]


[/url]


----------



## npence (May 26, 2011)

I wanted to keep it Original and just clean it up and for the most part. only had to get NOS Fenders , NOS Headlight laced up the correct rims I got off another bike. other then that it came out great also installed a bendix 2 speed to make a nice rider out of it. Still need to get Headlight cleaned up and put on the bike but was to excited about getting it ready to ride.


[/url]
]

[/url]


[/url]


[/url]


[/url]


[/url]


[/url]


----------



## Larmo63 (May 26, 2011)

Beautiful, great job!!!!


----------



## DonChristie (May 26, 2011)

Ahh, another one saved! Great job! Looks good! What year? Welcome to the forum.


----------

